# Kubota pony motor



## Bluec (Nov 28, 2011)

Need help with pony motor problem. I have a kubota pony motor on my bucket truck with an asplundh boom. The problem is that when you try to operate the boom with the pony motor even if it is wide open it chokes it down. The pony motor is turning 2950 rpm's. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deevo (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluec said:


> Need help with pony motor problem. I have a kubota pony motor on my bucket truck with an asplundh boom. The problem is that when you try to operate the boom with the pony motor even if it is wide open it chokes it down. The pony motor is turning 2950 rpm's. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Check the link on the choke, ours was bent and caused that to happen. Got it straightened out and was running like new again. Another question, did this just start doing it or did you buy it like that?


----------



## Bluec (Nov 30, 2011)

When I purchased the truck it had a cracked head on the main motor (429 Ford). the truck had sat for about a year prior to me buying it. The pony motor had some electrical tape holding a wire to the bowl on the carb. I don't like rigging things so I purchased a new carb for the pony motor, exact same as original. I put it on and fired right up. In the mean time I was in the process of rebuilding the 429. i had everything running good and started testing the boom and at that time realized the problem with the pony motor. I contacted the previous owner and he told me it worked fine before the cracked head on the 429.


----------



## Bluec (Nov 30, 2011)

Checked the choke and everything looked good ...........................thank you !!!


----------



## racnruss (Dec 10, 2011)

So, is it fixed?

I was thinking maybe fluid was changed and it is too thick for the little motor. Happened to a friend with a log splitter once, wouldn't run in the winter. Thought it was the carb, found out it was too thick of fluid. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Bluec (Dec 10, 2011)

racnruss said:


> So, is it fixed?
> 
> I was thinking maybe fluid was changed and it is too thick for the little motor. Happened to a friend with a log splitter once, wouldn't run in the winter. Thought it was the carb, found out it was too thick of fluid.
> 
> Just a thought.





No not fixed yet, I have an apointment with a hydraulic shop on tues morning and hopefully they will find the cure. Thank you for your help ......


----------



## Bluec (Dec 21, 2011)

Bluec said:


> No not fixed yet, I have an apointment with a hydraulic shop on tues morning and hopefully they will find the cure. Thank you for your help ......




Well received a call from the shop where the truck is located and the guy said the motor was bad, barely running on two cylinders. I didn't think the motor ran that bad, smoked a little, but ran and started good. He is replacing the motor with a rebuilt one and guaranteed that would fix the problem. I will post when I go and pick up the truck with the final fix........


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 22, 2011)

chances are your mechanic is correct. those pony motors are not made to run balls to the wall. at 1900 rms they will last forever. but reving the engine out to 2900 rpms is asking for failure. keep this in mind when you get the new engine.


----------



## Bluec (Dec 26, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> chances are your mechanic is correct. those pony motors are not made to run balls to the wall. at 1900 rms they will last forever. but reving the engine out to 2900 rpms is asking for failure. keep this in mind when you get the new engine.



WELL that fixed the problem.....rebuilt pony motor did the job, runs good , boom works great, time to go to work. Thanks everyone for all your help, i really appreciate it.............I have the old motor that needs to be rebuilt, WG600 gas, it runs, just needs to be rebuilt and needs a carb. I bought a new carb but I used it on the new motor, if anybody is looking for one......


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 26, 2011)

Bluec said:


> WELL that fixed the problem.....rebuilt pony motor did the job, runs good , boom works great, time to go to work. Thanks everyone for all your help, i really appreciate it.............I have the old motor that needs to be rebuilt, WG600 gas, it runs, just needs to be rebuilt and needs a carb. I bought a new carb but I used it on the new motor, if anybody is looking for one......




ill take it for a parts engine


----------

